# Microphone settings and panning in a template



## kimarnesen (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi,

As a composer of concert music until now I’ve got a lot to learn when it comes to production. I’ve built my first template ever now with VEP and Cubase. Now I need to go through every instrument and use the right microphones and positions.

So as a beginner on this, I want to ask how you do that. Many libraries come with several microphone positions. Do you use the mic settings in each library or do you use something like Virtual Sound Stage for microphone positions and panning?

My template is mostly orchestral, but with a lot of ethnic percussion, instruments and singers. Also some synths for pads and sound effects. 

I really don’t know where to start here. Microphone positioning in the library vs Virtual Sound Stage or similar.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 17, 2017)

You start by experimenting and learning.
Find a track you like that you can reference, and try to achieve the same sound.
Listen analytically and see if you can describe the characteristics, and compare to the sound of your libraries. Think about the panning/stereo field and width. Does it sound harsh, dull, boomy, close, far away, etc.
If you have multiple mic positions, then play around with them first, they can often get you most if not all of the way there.
Tweak with plugins where necessary.

However, if you want to save on RAM, then it is also possible to achieve great results with just one mic position and some nifty mix techniques.

My answer might be a bit vague, but there's not really a correct starting point. The important thing is just to *start*.


----------

